# אז.... מוכנות לקרדיטים?



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

אז.... מוכנות לקרדיטים?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש לנו פז"מ של שבוע ויום כנשואים  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




התמונות הגיעו, אז יאללה מתחילים!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (7/2/13)

כן!


----------



## Mitmit101 (7/2/13)

לגמרי 
מחכ בקוצר רוח!!!


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

מי אנחנו? 
ענת (27) ואילן (30), 6 וחצי שנים ביחד.
מגדלים כלבה מתוקה בשם סנדי (בת 3).
הוא מתכנת בחברת הייטק ואני מתמחה בראיית חשבון.
הכרנו במהלך הצבא, כשתיחקרתי את חברו הטוב של אילן, אשר בסוף התחקיר הציע להכיר בינינו.
אני הסכמתי, ומאז אנחנו ביחד.
עברנו את רוב הצבא ביחד, את הלימודים באוניברסיטה.


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

וזו תמונה מטיול טרקטורונים שעשינו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אנחנו חובבי אקסטרים


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה לנו ברור שנתחתן, אך העדפנו לחכות לאחר סיום התואר.
ואכן, ההצעה הגיעה לפני שנה וחצי בזמן שהיינו בחופשה בצפון.
אני לא אשכח איך השעון המעורר שלו צילצל ב- 6 בבוקר, והייתי בטוחה שהוא שכח לנטרל את ההשכמה היומית.
חשבתי שהוא עובד עליי ולא הסכמתי לקום מהמיטה עד שהוא בעצמו קם...
התארגנו ונסענו לתצפית על הרי צפת, ושם בזריחה הוא הציע לי נישואין.
כמובן שהסכמתי...


----------



## HadarGulash (7/2/13)

נשמע פשוט מקסים! 
וסיבה מאוד טובה לקום בשבילה ב-6 בבוקר


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

טבעת אירוסין 
כמו שאמרתי קודם, היו דיבורים על חתונה, ומידי פעם הסתכלתי באינטרנט והראיתי לאילן דוגמאות לטבעות שאני אוהבת.
חודש לפני ההצעה הוא נסע עם אחותו ובעלה ל"ארגמן", חנות תכשיטים במושב בצרה.
מאוד אהבתי את הטבעת, הייתה בדיוק לטעמי.
במבט לאחור אני קצת מצטערת שביקשתי טבעת בזהב לבן, ולא צהוב...

התמונה צולמת הרגע, האיכות לא משהו....


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

ארגון החתונה 
ההצעה הייתה לפני שנה וחצי ורק בשבוע שעבר התחתנו.... 
התמהמנו עם כל התכנון והארגון כי התחלתי סטאז' ושנת השלמה לקראת בחינות המועצה, ולא רציתי להעמיס עליי יותר מידי.
החשיבה שלנו לגבי החתונה הייתה שאנחנו מתכננים ועושים הכל לבד, כמובן מתייעצים עם ההורים ומשתפים אותם, אך בסוף קבלת ההחלטות היא שלנו.
כמו כן, לעניין התקציב השיקול העיקרי שלנו היה שזו אומנם חתונה ואירוע משמח ו"אירוע של פעם בחיים", אך יחד עם זאת, לא צריך להתפרע עם ההוצאות ועלינו לשמור על שפיות, גם כדי לא להיות מעמסה על ההורים וגם כי אתן יודעות צריך לחסוך לדירה, לילדים וכו'.
בתחילת התכנונים, חשבתי להיעזר באיזווד כיוון ששנינו יחסית עמוסים והנחתי שגם בהתייחס למחיר זה ישתלם לנו.
הלכנו לאיזוויד, שם הציעו לנו לראות 2 מקומות: בית הלורדים וגן ורדים.
הלכנו לבית הלורדים, מאוד התרשמנו מהמקום ומהמנהל, אך היה נראה לנו שהמחיר שהציעו לנו היה גבוה מידי.
בדיעבד אכן התברר שהמחיר שהציעו באיזווד היה גבוה בכ- 10,000 ש"ח!
בסופו של דבר, החלטנו לא להיעזר באיזווד ולתכנן את הכל בעצמנו. 
ידעתי שהולכים להיות לי מבחנים סופיים של שנת ההשלמה בסביבות ספטמבר, ומבחני מועצה בסוף דצמבר-תחילת ינואר, ולכן נצטרך לסגור את כל הספקים כמה שיותר מהר, ובלי התמהמהות מיותרת. 
נעזרתי המון (!!) באינטרנט, ובפרט בפורום זה. לקחתי טיפים והשראה מכל אחת ואחת מהבנות פה, קראתי בשקיקה קרדיטים והמלצות על ספקים.
יצא מצב שבכל תחום (מלבד אולם) הלכנו לספק אחד ואיתו גם סגרנו.
עזבו את זה שבסוף בעקבות מבצע "עמוד ענן", דחו את מבחני המועצה, כך שהאחרון היה 6 ימים לפני החתונה! 
לדעתי, העובדה שתכנון החתונה לא היה הדבר היחידי שהעסיק אותי באותה תקופה, תרם רבות לאווירה ולתכנון, זה היה גם הפוגה מהלימודים, ובעיקר לא הייתה לנו האפשרות להתלבט יותר מידי ודברים נסגרו מהם מאוד.


----------



## ronitvas (7/2/13)

גם אנחנו התחתנו חודש אחרי המועצה


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

רבנות והדרכת כלה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רבנות
עם הרבנות הייתי לי קצת בירוקרטיה בהתחלה.
אבי הוא כהן, ואמי גרושה. המשמעות היא שמבחינת הרבנות אסור להם להתחתן, ולכן הם התחתנו בקפריסין.
כשבאתי להוציא תעודת רווקות, ההורים שלי הצטרפו אליי, היה דיון בבית הדין הרבני בו אבי הצהיר שהוא אכן אבי, "בילנו" שם כמה שעות טובות עד שהדיין חתם על הכל וקיבלתי את תעודת הרווקות.
מרגע זה ואילך, הכל זרם חלק. את תיק הנישואין פתחתנו בבית שאן, עיר מגוריו של אילן, ולא היו בעיות מיוחדות.

הדרכת כלה
התלבטתי אם לעשות הדרכת כלות דרך אשתו של הרב, או לעשות ברבנות. הזמן היה שיקול עיקרי מבחינתי, כיוון ששמעתי מחברות שברבנות כל מפגש לוקח 4 שעות בערך...
התקשרתי לרבנות ברמת השרון, ומדריכת הכלות אמרה לי שכל מפגש יהיה בערך 40 דקות.
נראה לי שלא הייתה מאושרת ממני באותו רגע.
בכל אופן, היו לי 2 מפגשים אחד על אחד עם המדריכה, וכל מפגש היה חצי שעה בערך.
לא אגיד שזה תרם לי יותר מידי, או שאני מתכוונת ליישם את מה שהיא הסבירה- אבל ניחא.


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

מקווה 
טבלתי יומיים לפני החתונה במקווה י"א בבאר שבע.
המקווה מיועד לכלות בלבד, מאוד נקי ומסודר. בד"כ הוא מאוד מאוד עמוס, אבל אני מניחה שבגלל העונה, הייתי הטובלת היחידה באותה יום.
הבלניות היו נורא נחמדות, כיבדו את פרטיותיי, איפשרו לאחותי להיכנס עימי לטבילה.
למקווה הגעתי עם אימי, אחותי ודודות שלי. כשיצאתי מהטבילה הן זרקו עליי סוכריות, שרו שירים, היה גם שתייה וכיבוד.
סה"כ חוויה נחמדה מאוד.


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

חינה 
אימי רצתה שנעשה חינה אחרי המקווה.
מבחינתנו, לא רצינו את כל תשומת הלב הזו ובהתחלה לא התלהבנו מהרעיון.
אבל, מכיוון שאני בת בכורה, הראשונה שמתחתנת, הרגשתי שזה כן חשוב לאמא שלי.
הייתה לי רק בקשה אחת- שזה יהיה אירוע משפחתי מצומצם, ולא באולם, אלא במסעדה. 
זו דוגמא מצויינת למשהו שלא הכי רצינו בעולם, ולא היה לנו חשוב יותר מידי, אבל הסכמנו בגלל החשיבות של האירוע להורים שלנו.
הערה- לדעתי, בכל תכנון החתונה, חשוב לשים לב לדברים ששווה להילחם עליהם, ודברים שפחות.

לחינה הגיעו ההורים, האחים והאחיות שלנו ודודים ודודות. סה"כ היינו כ- 60 אנשים.
חגגנו את החינה ב"השיפודיה של שופן" בבאר שבע. יש להם אולם קטן במסעדה המיועד לאירועים קטנים.
היה מאוד נחמד, היה אוכל טוב, מוזיקה של חינה מסורתית, עוגיות מרוקאיות מכל טוב.
בסופו של דבר, אני שמחה שעשינו חינה- זו הכנה מצויינת לחתונה


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

התארגנות- מלון WEST תל אביב 
אנחנו גרים בשכירות בדירה פצפונת, ההורים גרים בבאר שבע ובבית שאן ולא רציתי להתארגן בסלון כלות- לכן האלטרנטיבה שהייתה הכי מתאימה לנו הייתה בית מלון.
כמו כן, רציתי שהספקים יגיעו אליי, כך שההתארגנות תהיה רגועה וללא לחץ ופקקים, ולכן היה חשוב להתארגן במקום מרווח.
בדקנו מספר אופציות:
צימר על הים- צימר בתל אביב. מבחינת מחיר קצת יקר ולכן לא סגרנו שם, אבל מהתמונות המקום נראה מדהים.
מלון שלום אנד רילקס- הלכנו להתרשם מהמלון, אבל הסוויטות היו קטנות מידי, וגם יחסית יקר.
מלון לאונרדו- הסוויטה ג'וניור נראתה לי קטנה מידי, וגם יש בעיה עם חניה. המחיר היה סביר.
מלון WEST- מדובר במלון סוויטות חדש, הממוקם ממש על חוף הצוק. הנוף מהמרפסת בסוויטה משקיף על כל גוש דן, על הים. פשוט יפייפה.
הזמנו 2 לילות במלון, לילה לפני ולילה של החתונה. ההזמנה בוצעה דרך מרכז ההזמנות של המלון, ולא דרך בוקינג, כי קיבלתי הנחה משמעותית ליום ההולדת שלי. לא שידרגנו לחבילת כלולות, אך ראוי לציין שאיך שהגענו למלון ואמרנו שאנחנו חתן וכלה- אוטומטית שיבצו אותנו בסוויטה בקומה הכי גבוה, כשחזרנו מהחתונה חיכה לנו בקבוק שמפניה בחדר, אישרו לנו עזיבה ב- 14:00 ולא ב- 12:00 כמו שנהוג.
מסקנה- לא להגיד בעת ההזמנה שאתם חתן וכלה, אלא ברגע ההגעה. את השדרוגים בד"כ מקבלים. 
בבוקר החתונה קמנו ואכלנו א.בוקר בבית מלון, היה מאוד טעים וכיף. 
לסיכום- מאוד ממליצה על המלון. השירות היה אדיב, הביאו לנו כל מה שביקשנו, החדר היה מסודר ונקי, יש המון חניה, אין פקקים כי זה בצפון ת"א.


----------



## grkld012 (9/2/13)

איזה כיף לשמוע - גם אנחנו לקחנו WEST!!!!


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

המפגש 
אילן ואני התארגנו ביחד בבית מלון. 
הרבה הרימו גבה: איך ישנו לילה לפני החתונה ביחד? למה אתם מתארגנים ביחד? את לא רוצה שהוא יופתע כשיראה אותך? וכו' וכו'....
אבל לנו זה הרגיש הכי טבעי והכי נכון. כמו כן, יש לנו תמונות מההתארגנות של אילן גם, ולא רק שלי


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

עוד מפגש


----------



## ronitvas (7/2/13)

איזה אושר


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

ואחרונה חביבה....


----------



## HadarGulash (7/2/13)

וואו איזו כלה יפה


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

הזמנות- "אי פרינט" 
בעברי עבדתי במכון דפוס בבאר שבע, ולכן היה לנו ברור שנעצב ונדפיס את ההזמנות ב"אי פרינט".
לאחר שיטוטים באינטרנט מצאתי הזמנה אהבתי, וביחד עם הגרפיקאית של המקום, עשינו כמה שינויים בהזמנה.
ההזמנה הודפסה על נייר מיוחד, והרבה אנשים התלהבו ואהבו.

ממליצה ביותר!


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

שמלה- סיגנוריה 
חיפשתי שמלה עדינה, נשפכת, ללא מחוכים, עם תחרה והכי חשוב- במחיר סביר. 
לאחר שיטוט בפורום אספתי כמה מקומות פוטנציאליים וקבעתי פגישות ליום שישי אחד עם אמא ואחותי.





פישנדג- היה המקום הראשון שהלכתי אליו. השמלות יפות, נשפכות, ללא מחוכים והמחירים לקנייה סבירים ביותר.
עם זאת, השמלות לא הרגישו לי כלתיות, והיו לי פשוטות מידי.





יואב ריש- שמלות יפות, אך מבחינת המחיר עבר את הרף שהצבתי לעצמי.





סיגנוריה- מדדתי שם 3 שמלות מקולקציות שונות. השמלות נשפכות, ללא מחוכים, הבדים רכים ועדינים. זה היה בדיוק מה שחיפשתי!
גם אמא ואחותי מאוד התלהבו, והיה הרגשה שמצאנו את האחת מבין ה-3. אבל קבענו עוד פגישות, אז לא נלך?
המשכנו לשימקה- בסגנון של פישנדג, ולכן לא התאים.
בסיום היום, היה ברור שחוזרים לסיגנוריה.
ואכן, חזרנו לסיגנוריה וסגרתי את השמלה. 
ביקשתי לשדרג אותה קצת על ידי הוספת חצאית (שהורדתי בריקודים) וחגורה. כמו כן, במדידה האחרונה ביקשתי שיכינו לי כפפות.
אילנה וילנה היו מדהימות, מקצועיות ואדיבות.
השמלה לא נתפרה עבורי מאפס, אלא מדובר בשמלה קיימת, ולכן עשיתי רק 2 מדידות.
כמו כן, קיבלתי מהן של, הינומה, כפפות תואמות לחגורה, עגילים וצמיד.
השמלה הייתה עדינה ביותר וקצרה המון מחמאות. היא הרגישה לי מאוד נוח במהלך כל היום, ואפילו לא הסתבכתי איתה בשירותים


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

ועוד


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

ואחרונה....


----------



## FalseAngel (7/2/13)

שמלה יפייפיה!


----------



## HadarGulash (7/2/13)

איזה גב מיוחד!!! 
דוגמא ממש יפה!


----------



## לולית23 (7/2/13)

מקסים!! 
איזה שמלה מהממת! ואיזה כלה מקסימה את!


----------



## FayeV (7/2/13)

וואו! 
זה נראה כמו תמונה מקטלוג!


----------



## Bobbachka (7/2/13)

איזו שמלה מהממת! 
ואני לא משוחדת בכלל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

החצאית ממש משדרגת אותה ואת נראית מצוין!


----------



## אוגלה (7/2/13)

השמלה יפהפיה, והתמונה הזאת נראית כמו קטלוג


----------



## arapax (7/2/13)

שמלה מקסימה 
מחמיאה לך מאד


----------



## Norma Desmond (8/2/13)

השמלה נהדרת ואת נראית יפיפיה! 
מסכימה עם הבנות כאן, באמת נראות תמונות של דוגמנית בקטלוג


----------



## Raspail (8/2/13)

ווואו!!! ברגע הראשון חשבתי ששמת תמונה של שמלה 
מהקטלוג! ואז קלטתי שזו את 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



את יפייפייה!!! והשמלה מהממת ביופיה, מאד אוהבת את הסגנון!


----------



## anat1986 (9/2/13)

תודה רבה לכולן!


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

נעליים 
התלבטתי אם לקנות סנדל או נעל סירה כיוון שמדובר בחתונת חורף. 
כמו כן, אני בכלל לא רגילה ללכת על עקבים, זה עושה לי כאבי גב איומים, ולכן היה חשוב שאמצא נעל עם עקב נמוך מאוד.
באחד מימי שישי הלכתי לשינקין ומצאתי שם נעל עקב נמוכה יחסית (5 ס"מ) במחיר סוף עונה.
הלכתי עם הנעליים בבית כמה פעמים לפני החתונה כדי להתרגל אליהם, וזה היה משתלם, כי ביום החתונה הן היו נוחות ולא פצעו אותי.
עצם העובדה שהחזקתי איתן מעמד מהצהריים עד אמצע הריקודים מעידה על כך.


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

נעליים להחלפה 
היה ברור שאצטרך נעליים להחלפה באיזשהו שלב, כי כאמור אני ממש לא רגילה ללכת על עקבים.
אחותי קנתה לי כפכפי אצבע לבנים, ושידרגה אותם לפי המדריך של אניקה. יצא יפה מאוד ונוח.


----------



## Bobbachka (7/2/13)

אפשר תמונה?


----------



## anat1986 (9/2/13)

אין לי תמונה שלהן... אבל הן בדיוק כמו בבלוג 
לך, רק ללא פרחים כי אחותי לא מצאה.


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

תכשיטים 
בשמלה יש פנינים בגב ובכתפיים ולכן היה לי ברור שאצטרך תכשיטים מפנינים. לדעתי, זה גם מאוד אצילי ומתאים לכלות.
בהתחלה קניתי צמידי פנינים עם קצת זהב, אולם במהלך המדידות, ראיתי בסטודיו עגילי פנינים וצמיד פנינים עדינים מאוד שהתאימו יותר ללוק הכללי, ולכן השאלתי אותם.


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

טבעות נישואין
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את טבעות הנישואין קנינו ב"ארגמן" במושב בצרה בערך כחודשיים לפני החתונה.
הגענו דרך המלצות של אחיות של אילן, שקנו גם הן את טבעותיהן אצלו.
השירות אדיב ביותר, עיצוב הטבעות הוא ייחודי ולא מפס ייצור, האווירה מאוד נעימה ולא לחוצה.
כשהגענו לבחור את הטבעות, עזרא, בעל המקום, הוציא את כל הסטנדים הקיימים ונתן לנו את כל הזמן שבעולם לבחור.
לבסוף בחרנו טבעות זהות לחלוטין בזהב צהוב, רק ברוחב שונה.


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

זר כלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא הייתי בטוחה שאני בכלל ארצה זר, וזה היה נראה לי התעסקות מיותרת.
אבל...
יומיים לפני החתונה נזכרתי בקרדיטים מדהימים של nino15, ובזר שהיא עשתה שאהבתי במיוחד. 
הורדתי את התמונה של הזר לפלאפון, ובבוקר החתונה אילן נסע למשתלה והרכיב בעצמו זר דומה.
עלה לו 60 ש"ח, ואני הייתי סופר מרוצה.
בצילומים המקדימים הצטלמנו עם הזר, וכשהגעתי לאולם כבר השארתי אותו בחדר חתן-כלה.


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

חליפת חתן ונעליים 
חליפת החתן נקנתה ב"רוברטו" בקניון עזריאלי.
השירות מקצועי מאוד, האיכות של החליפות טובה, הבדים נעימים ובסה"כ אילן יצא מרוצה.
נעליים נקנו ברנואר, והיו נוחות מאוד.


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

ועוד


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

צלם- מאיר ברקוביץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמו כל השקפת עולמנו בקשר לחתונה- גם פה רצינו למצוא מישהו מקצועי, אבל בלי להתפרע מבחינה כספית.
היה לנו חשוב שיהיה וידאו, ושיהיו אלבומים, וידעתי שזה ייקר את החבילה.
התקציב שהקצבנו היה עד 8,000 ש"ח.
ריכזתי שמות של צלמים מוכרים פה בפורום: אור זהבי, רן שיינברג, ברצי, פריזמה ועוד, אבל המחירים היו על פי רוב מעל 10,000.

אל מאיר הגעתי דרך המלצה של הדיי גיי שלנו, צביקה בירן.
לצערי, מאיר לא מוכר פה בפורום, וחבל שכך.
בפגישה הראשונה היה חשוב לי שתהיה כימיה, וכמובן איכות הצילום והאלבומים.
התרשמתי מאוד מהצילומים הייחודיים של מאיר, מהוידאו ומאוד אהבנו.
חשוב לציין שמתלווה אל מאיר החל מהבוקר ועד סוף האירוע גם צלם וידאו שמצלם במצלמת DSLR, וזה לא בתוספת תשלום כלשהי כמו הרבה צלמים אחרים (ישנו גם צלם וידאו רגיל שהגיע היישר לאולם בערב, בנוסף).
יום למחרת כבר סגרנו מולו חוזה.
כל ההתנהלות מול מאיר הייתה מקצועית ביותר, הכל כתוב בחוזה ולא מושמט שום דבר, רואים בכל ההתנהלות שלו שהוא אוהב את מה שהוא עושה.
ביום האירוע מאיר וטובי הגיעו בזמן למלון (11:00), אירגנו את הציוד וישר התחילו לצלם.
הרגשנו מאוד נוח בקרבתם, הייתה אווירה משוחררת ונעימה.
מבחינת מזג האוויר נערכנו ל- 2 תרחישים- יירד גשם ואז נצטלם במקומות סגורים, או שיהיה נעים ונצלם במקומות פתוחים.
מאיר הכין כבר לוקיישנים לכל אפשרות.
למזלנו, כשיצאנו לצילומים המקדימים לא ירד גשם, ואפילו השמש ביצבצה לה מידי פעם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
מבחינת ביום- מרבית התמונות הן טבעיות לגמרי- מאיר אמר לנו להתנהג בטבעיות, להצחיק אחד את השני, ופשוט להתעלם מהם ולדמיין שאנחנו לבד. זה באמת עזר, ורואים ששום תמונה לא מאולצת.
חבילת הצילום כללה:
2 צלמי סטילס- מאיר שהתלווה אליי מהבוקר, וצלם נוסף שהגיע לאולם בערב.
2 צלמי וידאו- צלם DSLR מהבוקר וצלם וידאו נוסף שהגיע לאולם בערב.
3 אלבומים, אחד לנו ו- 2 קטנים יותר להורים.
וכמובן תמונות ב- 3 העתקים וסרטוני וידאו.

בינתיים אנחנו הכי מרוצים בעולם, לא יכולנו לבקש צלם טוב יותר


----------



## Bobbachka (7/2/13)

וואו! התמונות מקסימות 
מ-א-ו-ד אוהבת את הסגנון.


----------



## אוגלה (7/2/13)

וואי איזה כיף לקרוא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם אנחנו סגרנו עם מאיר אחרי שצביקה המליץ לנו. התמונות שלכם יפיפיות!!


----------



## anat1986 (9/2/13)

עשיתם בחירה מעולה!!


----------



## Norma Desmond (8/2/13)

מגניב, גם אני סימנתי לי אותו כאופציה 
ועכשיו כשאני קוראת חוות דעת מוצלחת כזו עליו, אני שוקלת עוד יותר לחיוב
נראה אם הוא פנוי בתאריך שלנו. התמונות שלכם מקסימות


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

למקדימים יצאנו 
המקדימים בוצעו ב-3 לוקיישנים:
1. פארק הירקון
2. רידינג
3. המלון בו התארגנו

נתחיל בפארק הירקון


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)




----------



## HadarGulash (7/2/13)

תמונה לתלות על הקיר! 
קלאסי, פשוט ויפה


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

איפור ושיער- אלינור ברש ה-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
משום מה ההודעה הזו לא עלתה לי...

אל אלינור הגעתי דרך הפורום, ולאחר שקראתי המלצות רבות ב- mit4mit.
היה חשוב לי מאוד למצוא ספק אחד שמתמחה גם באיפור וגם בשיער, משום שלא רציתי סביבי יותר מידי אנשים ביום של החתונה.
קבעתי איפור ניסיון עם אלינור בביתה בתל מונד.
חשוב לציין:
1. איפור הניסיון הוא בחינם, בניגוד לחלק מהמאפרות ששוחחתי איתן.
2. היא עושה איפור ניסיון מלא על כל הפנים ולא רק חצי, וזה חשוב מאוד להתרשמות הכללית.
3. היא משתמשת במוצרים איכותיים של MAC.
4. היא מגיעה לאיפה שהכלה מתארגנת, ואם זה במרכז זה ללא תוספת תשלום.
כל אלה, ובנוסף המקצועיות והאישיות המקסימה שלה, גרמו לי לסגור איתה במקום.
חשוב לציין שאני בקושי מתאפרת ביום יום ויש לי ידע בסיסי ביותר בכל הקשור לאיפור. במהלך האיפור ניסיון, אלינור הסבירה לי כל דבר, באיזה מוצר היא משתמשת וכו'.

ביום החתונה אלינור הגיעה למלון כבר ב- 9:00 בבוקר כפי שסיכמנו.
ביקשתי איפור עדין, ושיער אסוף מרושל שיראה טבעי.
אלינור השרתה אווירה רגועה במיוחד, היה מאוד כיף איתה, היא מקצועית ברמות ושמה לב לפרטים הכי קטנים.
אחותי ואני יצאנו סופר מרוצות!

וקצת תמונות מההתארגנות...


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

ועוד....


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

בוחנת את התוצאה הסופית....


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

ובחזרה למקדימים- פארק הירקון


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)




----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

חורף, מטריות ומה שבינהם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ידעתי שעליי להיערך עם מטריות, במידה וירד גשם ביום החתונה.
קניתי 3 מטריות בצבעים שונים בתיק התיקים:ורוד, כחול וסגול.
זה הצטלם נהדר, וגם יהיה שימושי בעתיד.


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)




----------



## ronitvas (7/2/13)

יופי של רעיון ונראה מעולה בתמונות! 
אהבתי מאוד גם את האיפור


----------



## HadarGulash (8/2/13)

וואי מדהים!!!! אחהל רעיון


----------



## pipidi (8/2/13)

מהמם! את כלה יפיפיה, עם צילומים נהדרים ויופי 
של אביזרים


----------



## yael rosen (12/2/13)

לא מאמינה שעוד לא כתבתי לך!! 
התמוגגתי מכל תמונה!
סטייל הורס
שמלה מעלפת
ותמונות נפלאות


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

לוקיישיין 2- רידינג


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)




----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)




----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

לוקיישיין 3- מלון WEST


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

לובי המלון


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

אי אפשר לעצור.......


----------



## ronitvas (7/2/13)

תרגישי חופשי להמשיך


----------



## Bobbachka (7/2/13)

כן, טעיתי בהגדרה כ"חדש" 
התכוונתי לא מוכר וחדש עבורי


----------



## אוגלה (7/2/13)

הקטע המצחיק שהוא לא חדש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הוא לא מוכר פה בפורום, אבל לפני כמה שנים הוא אפילו השתתף פה באירוח


----------



## Bobbachka (7/2/13)

וואו- התמונות מצוינות! 
אני מאוד אוהבת לגלות צלמים חדשים ומוכשרים.


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

אחרונה חביבה


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

המקום- לימון אירועים בקיבוץ עינת 
הדבר היחידי בחתונה שלקח לנו הרבה זמן לסגור היה המקום.
כאמור, משפחתי מאזור הדרום, של אילן מהצפון ומכיוון שכך רצינו להתחתן במרכז.
כידוע, המחירים במרכז יקרים מאוד, אפילו בחורף, ולכן הלכנו לראות מקומות בשרון (בית הלורדים, תפוז) וגם בדקנו אופציות דרומיות יותר.
זה היה החלק הכי מעצבן בכל הארגון של החתונה!!
המון תיזוזים וטרטורים, לא היינו מרוצים מהמקומות, חלקם היו יקרים מידי או רחוקים מידי.

בעקבות המלצה של חברה טובה, הגענו ל"לימון".
היתרון המשמעותי הוא שהאולם ממוקם ממש באמצע הדרך בין באר שבע לבית שאן, וממוקם בקיבוץ עינת ממש על כביש 6.
הגענו לפגישה באולם, והתרשמנו מהכל- גם מגן האירועים, מהאולם עצמו, מהניקיון והסדר, מהאדיבות של אנשי השירות במקום.
איך שנכנסנו לאולם כבר אילן ואני הסתכלנו אחד על השני במבט ש"הנה, סוף כל סוף, מצאנו את מה שחיפשנו".
ואכן- כל ההתנהלות מרגע חתימה החוזה ועד סיום האירוע התנהל הכי טוב שרק אפשר. יש לנו רק מילים חמות על המקום.
מבחינת לו"ז- התחתנו ביום רביעי, וההורים ארגנו הסעה מבאר שבע והסעה מבית שאן. היה לנו חשוב להתחיל את החופה בשעה מוקדמת, כך שהמנה העיקרית לא תצא לאורחים ב- 23:00, כאשר מחציתם כבר יהיו בדרכם חזרה הביתה.
ולכן- החופה התחילה ב- 20:30, מיד אח"כ היו ריקודים, מנת ביניים יצאה ב- 21:15, עיקרית ב- 22:15 וקינוחים ב- 22:45. הסעה ראשונה יצאה ב- 23:15, ולכן אני יכולה לומר בוודאות שכולם אכלו את כל המנות, ואני שמחה שעמדנו ביעד הזה.
קיבלנו המון פידבקים על האוכל, על העובדה שהמנות הוגשו חמות לשולחן, שאחרי המנה הראשונה המלצרים סידרו את המפיות לאנשים, פינו את הסכו"ם... אלה לא דברים טרוואליים. 
כשהגענו לאולם היינו מתים מרעב, ומיד הוציאו לנו וגם להוריי ואחותי, מנות לחדר חתן וכלה. היה כזה טעים!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



העיצוב שבחרנו היה העיצוב הבסיסי. לא ראיתי טעם לשדרג.
מה עוד?
אפשר לומר שהאולם בסופו של דבר עושה את האירוע, אנשים עד עכשיו מחמיאים לנו על המקום, על האוכל הטעים, וזה באמת עושה טוב על הלב לדעת שאנשים נהנו.


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

אוכל, קדימה אוכל....


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

טורטיות במילוי צ'ילי קון קרנה


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

טוב, אני אפסיק עם האוכל, כי זה ממש עושה 
חשק ..........

אחרונה חביבה


----------



## DDN (8/2/13)

ממש נחמד לשמוע 
אני מתחתן שם חודש הבא


----------



## Mitmit101 (8/2/13)

גם אני! איזה כיף שמעלים קרדיטים על המקום 
שהולכים להתחתן בו..

תודה ענת.


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

קבלת פנים 
בחרנו להיות נוכחים בקבלת פנים, וזו בהחלט הייתה החלטה חכמה.
היה כיף לראות את האנשים, להגיד שלום, להצטלם, וכמובן לקבל מחמאות... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כמו כן, לראות שהאירוע זורם טוב, האורחים נהנים מהאוכל.
לא הייתי מוותרת על זה.


----------



## anat1986 (7/2/13)

אלכוהול 
בתחום הזה האחריות הבלעדית הייתה על אילן.
היו לנו 370 אנשים באירוע, מתוכם כ- 100 צעירים, ורבע מהם לא שותים.
כמו כן, מכיוון שהחתונה התקיימה ביום רביעי, היה לנו ברור שאנשים לא ישתו עד אובדן חושים.
בבוקר החתונה (!!) אילן נסע לקנות את האלכוהול.
היה ואן גוך, מרטיני, וודקה ורד בולים, וויסקי ועוד ועוד...
כמו כן, קנינו כוסיות חד פעמיות של "שוטים", וחלק מהאלכוהול שמנו על השולחנות, וחלק נתנו לחברים של אילן לחלק ברחבה.
בהתחלה לא אהבתי את הרעיון הזה, לא רציתי להטריח אנשים סתם.
אבל בדיעבד, זו הייתה הצלחה מסחררת, ויש לנו מלא תמונות עם חברים ובקבוקי אלכוהול ברחבה, עם כוסיות והקפצות משותפות.


----------



## anat1986 (8/2/13)

הרב- נח זלצר 
את נח ראיתי לראשונה בחופה של בת דודה שלי שהתחתנה לפני שנתיים וחצי, מאז אמרתי שכשאנחנו נתחתן- הוא יהיה הרב שלנו.
מאז כבר הספקתי לראות אותו בעוד כמה חופות של חברים.

כל כך נהניתי בחופה!
היא הייתה קצרה, קולעת ולא נמרחה. 
הרב הקריא קטע שיר שאשתו כתבה עלינו, דבר שנתן פן מאוד אישי לטקס עצמו.
ודבר חשוב נוסף זה שהוא מאפשר גם לאישה לתת טבעת לגבר, וכך היה.


----------



## anat1986 (8/2/13)

כניסה לחופה 
רצינו שלפני הכניסה לחופה, בזמן שאנשים מתארגנים, ינוגן הקאבר הזה Lucie Silvas - Nothing Else Matters.

לגבי שיר הכניסה עצמו, היה חשוב לנו שיהיה ישראלי וקצבי, ולכן בחרנו בשיר של קובי אפללו- "מה שהלב שלי בחר".

הכניסה לחופה הייתה כך שאילן נכנס עם הוריו, אני עם הוריי עד לתחילת השביל, ואילן חזר מהחופה אליי ונכנסו יחדיו.

אחייניות של אילן שימשו כשושבניות שלנו והיה מקסים!


----------



## anat1986 (8/2/13)

בחופה מתרגשים


----------



## anat1986 (8/2/13)

משקה אותי


----------



## anat1986 (8/2/13)

נותנת לו טבעת


----------



## DDN (8/2/13)

אנחנו גם רצינו אותו, אבל לצערי הוא תפוס 
בתאריך שלנו. 
הוא חיתן חבר שלי באוגוסט ובאמת ערך טקס מקסים.


----------



## anat1986 (8/2/13)

עייפתי... אמשיך מחר. מקווה שאתן נהנות


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (8/2/13)

מחכה למחר! 
נהנית מאוד לקרוא,
האוכל נראה כל כך טוב!
השמלה מהממת, וואו, יש שם תמונה שהיא באמת לגמרי קטלוג. 

אהבתי מאוד את הרעיון של המטריות!

נתראה מחר


----------



## anat1986 (9/2/13)

ממשיכה


----------



## anat1986 (9/2/13)

דיי ג'יי- צביקה בירן 
נפגשנו עם צביקה במשרדו ברמת גן, וכבר בפגישה הראשונה ידענו שאיתו נסגור, ואנחנו הכי מרוצים.
הוא פשוט מקצועי ברמות, עם המון שנות ניסיון בתחום, וידע נרחב במוזיקה, ועם זאת הכי צנוע שרק אפשר.
הוא מדבר בגובה העיניים עם הזוג, שומע לכל בקשה ומייעץ.
עשינו רשימה של שירים אהובים שרצינו לשמוע במהלך קבלת הפנים, והוא ניגן את כולם ללא יוצא מן הכלל.
הרחבה הייתה מלאה כל הערב, צביקה הרגיש את הקהל ושם מוסיקה מגוונות מכל הסגנונות.
קיבלנו המון מחמאות על המוזיקה, החתונה שלנו הייתה שמחה מאוד, וזו אחת הסיבות העיקריות לכך!


----------



## anat1986 (9/2/13)

סלואו 
כצופה הדוקה של "האנטומיה של גריי", היה ברור לי שנרקוד לצלילי השיר
של Snow Patrol- Chasing cars

בחרנו לרקוד שיר סלואו אחד, וביקשתי מזוגות חברים שלנו שיצטרפו אלינו באמצע השיר.
היה מאוד מרגש, לרקוד ולראות מסביבנו עוד הרבה זוגות מאוהבים


----------



## Grace612 (9/2/13)

איזה שיר מהמם


----------



## anat1986 (9/2/13)

ריקודים וקשקושים לרחבה 
הייתה לנו חתונה שמחה, וזה פשוט הורגש ברחבה.
אנשים לא הפסיקו לרקוד, כל הזמן עטפו אותנו באהבה.
היו הרבה חבר'ה צעירים, אבל גם המבוגרים קמו ורקדו, ואפילו שתי דודות מבוגרות מאוד של אילן!






קשקושים לרחבה- נקנו בכפר גלעדי. קנינו שרשראות הוואי, מתנפחים, כובעים, משרוקיות, טבעות, עניבות- הכל היה הצלחה מסחררת! אנשים עפו על זה, זה מצטלם נהדר בתמונות, ומאוד מומלץ לדעתי.






סוכריות גומי- קנינו 3 קילו של סוכריות גומי מי.ד עידה במושב בצרה.
עלה לנו 24 ש"ח לקילו, אולי טיפה יקר, אבל משתלם.


----------



## anat1986 (9/2/13)




----------



## anat1986 (9/2/13)

מגנטים- הפפארצי 
הגעתי אליהם בעקבות המלצה בפורום.
יש להם מבצע לחודשים ינואר-פברואר של מגנטים ללא הגבלה, עם 4 הגדלות ודיסק תמונות ב- 900 ש"ח- שווה ביותר!
ביקשתי שיתחייבו לי למינימום של 500 מגנטים, וכך היה ללא שום בעיות.
כל ההתנהלות הייתה מול אודי בטלפונים ובמיילים. 
לא ממש התחברתי למסגרות המגנטים באתר שלהם, ולכן ביקשנו מחברה שתכין לנו מסגרת. גם פה, לאודי לא הייתה שום בעיה.
אודי הוא פשוט בחור מקסים ואדיב, התמונות מהמגנטים יצאו מעולות, והיה פשוט כיף!
הוא צילם בסביבות ה- 290 תמונות והדפיס 530 מגנטים.
הגיע בשעה 19:30 כמו שסיכמנו, ונשאר עד 00:00.

מאוד מאוד ממליצים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מצורפת דוגמא של המסגרת שעשינו


----------



## anat1986 (9/2/13)

ומילות סיום.... 
אין לי יותר מידי תובנות לשתף בכל הקשור לחתונה, ואני מאמינה שכל מה שאגיד, בנות אמרו לפניי.
אבל בכל זאת, אומר כמה דברים שליוו אותי לאורך כל הדרך, החל מתכנון החתונה ועד האירוע עצמו:





 להיות שלמים עם ההחלטות והבחירות שעשיתם. 





 להיות קשובים להורים שלכם, לרצונות ולבקשות שלהם, אבל עדיין לשמור על האופי שלכם באירוע ולעמוד על שלכם כשצריך.





 להיות רגועים לאורך כל התהליך, אין מה להילחץ.





 להאציל סמכויות.





 והכי הכי חשוב- להנות ביום החתונה, שהרי זה עובר כל כך מהר.....

ענת


----------



## ronitvas (9/2/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים!! 
אתם נראים נפלא
אבל בעיקר נראים אוהבים ומאושרים 
מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם!!!


----------



## anat1986 (10/2/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## yael rosen (12/2/13)

מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה על קרדיטים מעוררי השראה
ראיתי אותם לפני כמה ימים והתמונות הולכות איתי
בחירות מצוינות וזוג מקסים!

נישואים מאושרים!!! ויפים! כמו החתונה הזו.


----------

